# Anzahl der Seiten PDF-Dokument auslesen



## landmarkt (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo Profies , ich sitze vor dem Problem wie ich die Anzahl der Seite mit PHP von einer PDF-Datei auslesen kann. Für jede Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

Liebe Grüsse aus Gilching


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Juli 2008)

Moin,

vielleicht hilft dir dies weiter: http://forum.jswelt.de/serverseitig...p-seitenanzahl-einer-pdf-datei-ermitteln.html


----------

